# Are they here to stay?



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm curious to know are the different colored boers here to stay or are they a fad. I bought a boer nanny that has a dapple buckling on her and was wondering if I should sell or maybe do some dapples on the side. Any input would be great. If you think they are a waste of time or well worth it I would like to know.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are just getting into breeding dapples and spots this year and I think it is a great investment to get into! Especially if they are registered and at least somewhat show quality. There are several "BIG TIME" Boer breeders that have extremely nice show winning goats (Some have even won at the National show level) that are starting to get into spots and dapples here in Washington. Even some percentage and unregistered colored goats have sold for a lot here. I have seen them sell for lots of money!

It is also really fun to have different colors to look forward to in kidding season, too!  If you get a chance, look up MAX Boer Goats, they breed, show, and sell dappled Boer goats, and they also have a neat column explaining stuff about the dappled and spotted Boer.  

I think you should give them a try! Good luck!

(P.S.I'd love to see some pics of him if you get a chance!)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely here to stay, matter of fact someone here in Wa state had one who was the first enobled ever.
They are eye candy for sure!
Having said that, keep in mind we dont eat spots & someone just looking at meat for their table is going to pay for just that.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Having said that, keep in mind we dont eat spots & someone just looking at meat for their table is going to pay for just that.


Yep WE DON'T EAT SPOTS!!! :slapfloor: (or any color for that matter.. but spots are very valuable... in WA at leaste!! )


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wish I had the time and money to go all reg. boers, If I did I would go spots for sure! A lady I know, from california, drove to texas and paid $500 for a 75% dappled doe! If I were you I would go for it, you have him right there!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

He is unreg. so my plan was to breed him to 2 of my best does keep his best girls then go spend the money on a well bred reg. buck. I just didn't want to put the time an money in it if they were gonna be gone in a few years. I will try to get some pics of him on here he is a really nice goat. He is 9 wks old and avg daily gain is half a pound but he was a single. His base colour is dark burgandy with reddish spots of diff sizes and grey spots of diff sizes those spots are how he got his name Rock cause they look like boulders lol. Thanks for the info I now think I will keep him and give it a try.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He sounds really nice! What % of Boer is he?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I do believe that as long as boers are popular the good dapples and paints are always going to be popular for the "eye candy" effect. 

We need good breeders to make these boers w/the pretty coats to also be good specimens conformationally. So many breeders sell for the color or spots only-never minding what the structure of the goat looks like. 

I am concentrating on traditionals now (black traditionals to be specific) and some year-when I get my traditionals to be excellent show quality (which I have some work to do there) then I may add some color. But I feel that as a breeder building a good quality stock is of the utmost importance to me. 

Not to say that you certainly can not do that right away w/the colored boers-you can. I just did not start down the dapple path :greengrin: :thumb: That is kind of a cute way to think of it...."the dappled path"...lol


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

He is aleast 50% boer. I didn't get to see his daddy. His dam is a red head that has spots on her neck. I hope to have pics up by the end of next week. Thanks for all the input I was really on the fence about selling him. 500 dollars sounds really good when you are trying to get your herd up and going but I think in the long run my herd will benefit more from him if I keep him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I haven't jumped to dapples yet.....but they are getting more popular..... :thumb:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Are they here to stay? UPDATED Pics!!*

Here is a pic of Rock. Who I now plan to keep as a future herdsire.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww! He is really cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures! Love that color!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------

